# Have questions about job searching.



## cinnamongirl (Sep 18, 2010)

Okay, I've graduated from school (with honours) and I'm in the middle of looking for that first job. My first choice would be to work in the catering field. I like work that is more project based.

So far, I have answered ads through Craigslist, Hcareers, All Chef Jobs, Monster and Workopolis. I managed to received one interview, but they were looking for a more experience person.

I have also done some cold call emails to catering companies in my area (Toronto, Canada).

My questions are:

1) Cold calls:

Should I be doing them, is it a waste of time?

Should I be only emailing my CV & cover letter or should I go in person to these catering companies or both?.

2) When I send my CV & cover letter, how long should I wait to follow up if I don't heard from these companies? What is the etiquette required in this kind of job search?

3) Or am I totally out to lunch... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif

In school they talked about creating your resume, cover letter and the various websites where you could find job listings. They did talk about pounding the pavement, but only in regards with working in a restaurant which I think most students were interested in.

Any kind of advice would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## pcieluck (Dec 9, 2010)

Catering might be different, but as far as restaurants go, I find myself often lucky enough to find the restaurant owner right up front during off hours.  Often too, the matre'd is the owners spouse or something. Even if they aren't hiring, you're there filling out an application.  While you're sitting there someone important might notice you and come talk to you.  Websites are resourceful, but nothing really beats getting out there and introducing yourself. Make those websites strictly a night time project, and hit the town during the day.  That and I have to say, responding to classifieds (especially ones from websites) tends to land me in jobs or places i'd rather not be in.  When you're there, you can take a good look at the place, you can look at the menu. Maybe even get a quick glance at the staff that's there, and decide you do or dont want to be there. During all the convenient hours and days to have a social life, a career chef is going to be stuck in a kitchen. Weekends, nights, holidays, etc... You need to be in a place where that doesn't bother you.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Sign up with a good agency or headhunter.


----------



## cinnamongirl (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the advise.  I've been going out and doing the face to face with different catering companies in the area.  I've been able to get a gig at a local food trade show for next week.


----------



## cinnamongirl (Sep 18, 2010)

Just to give you a quick update on my job search (because I know you're all waiting on the edge of your seats /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif).

After working a few trade shows, I've been able to get a job at a locate catering company. They seem to be a good group who have been together for a few years. It's part-time right now, but as we move into "wedding season", I should be able to get more hours. I've heard November and December is just crazy so this will give me time to get my act together and learn the ropes.


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

CinnamonGirl:

Congratulations! *Four Seasons* has a *Catering Manager* *job* *posting*. Good luck with your new job!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------

